# Ez Track for Ho



## dustinb (Sep 20, 2011)

Well i started to do n scale but decided to go to Ho and im lookin at buying a train set and go with the ez track what is everyone opinon on ez track? Ive seen some nice layout with ez track and bought a book called rtr railroads and it seems like a good book.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

My opinion:

EZ track is great for carpet layouts and not much else. You are fairly restricted on the turnout types (sizes) available and it is more noisy than flextrack on cork roadbed. It's also more expensive than flextrack/normal turnouts.

It can look nice if you take the time to apply ballast after everything is down, but the plastic roadbed doesn't do a good job of insulating the noise.


----------



## dustinb (Sep 20, 2011)

*ez track*

Is ez track getting populer? And what if u laid cork bed under it to deaden the sound?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

dustinb

Model Railroader did exactly that on one of their recent projects (Union Pacific in N scale) They used the Kato EZ track (not sure what they call it exactly), but they had 2-track super-elevated track available in that particular brand. It was pretty cool. Once they ballasted the track you couldn't tell that it was EZ track on top of cork, they just transitioned in the land forms to accommodate the added height. They also hard wired all the sections together just like you would on a regular layout.

One of the biggest downfalls of the EZ track my kids have is the reliability of the circuit through the clips/rail joiners. Kids like to take it apart and re-arrange it a ton so the clips wear out and break.


----------



## dustinb (Sep 20, 2011)

does ez track and uni track work togther?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

dustinb said:


> does ez track and uni track work togther?


I don't think so, but in my opinion, Kato's Uni-track is the better way to go.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

They typically aren't compatible. If you were inclined to do this type of track in N scale - go with the Kato. It seems to be the best product of this type.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

The turnouts are junk! They derail anything that goes through them derail. I like Atlas snap track and flextrack. For those carpet burner style setups, I like Kato Unitrack. I have it in N and its great. I use code 100 in HO and code 80 in N. You can use strips of carpet to help with the noise,but, gets expensive fast. Corl roadbed and snaptrack will be the cheapest.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

I have the bachmann EZ track, its not bad..but once I added turn outs I started running into trouble...Ive found now that my best cars do fine, ones with metal wheels and nice trucks, the cheap plastic wheels do ok if the cars are weighted...if you want a layout for kids to play with do EZ track! I LOVE it for that...it can be taken apart and moved easily...


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

dustinb said:


> Well i started to do n scale but decided to go to Ho and im lookin at buying a train set and go with the ez track what is everyone opinon on ez track? Ive seen some nice layout with ez track and bought a book called rtr railroads and it seems like a good book.


If you're interested in a trainset with EZ Track, why not look at one with a better quality of engine and rolling stock other than Bachmann. These are a few offered by Athearn. With these you get the EZ Track but with Athearn RTRs. Athearn's cars are some of the very best running available today. Athearn RTR engines aren't too shabby either. They're basically a result of some of the technology taken from their more expensive line ATHEARN GENISES. Here's a linc where you can take a closer look at what they have to offer in trainsets.

http://www.discounttrainsonline.com/Electric-Train-Sets-HO-Scale-Athearn/TS_HO_140_1.html

Another alternative trainset might be an Atlas TRAINMAN. It uses Atlas True Track. It's simular to EZ track in that it comes with a plastic roadbed, only it's in code 83. The engine that comes with it is a GP38-2. Here's a linc to the trainset.

http://www.atlastrainman.com/HOLoco/tmhotrainset.htm

There are those that say that the Atlas Trainman line of engines is not as good as their gold or silver series. The real truth about this is that every Trainman engine has the exact same drive train and motor as do the more expensive lines of Atlas of simular models. In other words, they run JUST AS WELL. 

The real difference between TRAINMAN and the other Atlas lines is that the TRAINMAN line doesn't have the extra detailing that the more expensive Atlas lines do, but.... that is the ONLY difference. And because of this, they cost less. But even the lack of detailing is not anything to fret about, as a detailing kit for TRAINMAN engines is available from Walthers for less than $20.00. Here's the linc.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/190-527

This is all just a little information gathered for you to enable you to see what's available other than Bachmann before you buy. I wanted to show you this because the fact is that most Bachmann engines are inferior to those engines made by both Athearn and Atlas. Of course, there are exceptions with a few of their models, but they are very few and far apart and one has to somewhat really know what to look for to find them. 

Bachmann Spectrum engines on the other hand are are very good. And being such, they're definately worth taking a few extra moments to look at.

Routerman


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I've got a bunch of EZ-Track from Bachmann for sale that will be posted up as soon as I get pics. Lots of straights, 22" and 18" curves, #5 turnouts, standard turnouts, bumpers, etc... If you're interested.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Our local shop is now stocking a rtr MTH setup with a DCC controller and some ez track styled track...Man Id own one of them sets if I hadnt already bought all my bachmann stuff...the set was like $260 i think but it was NICE!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

IMHO the Unitrack from Kato is the best of the bunch. They thought out the system a little better than the rest did. With the unitrack you get more track options, and the railjoiners are also the clips that hold the track together. These are also replaceable, so if they get loose or worn you can simply replace them. No other system works like that.

Bachmann EZ track is an ok product. I have quite a bit of it due to the ease of aquisition and the price. I got my first pieces of the stuff from a Spectrum set and while the engine and cars were good quality and still have places on my layout today I would not build a layout with EZtrack.

My personal preference for track is Atlas flex and preformed standard track. I have tried both the Woodland Scenics foam road bed and the cork stuff and I would use cork over foam any day. The problem with the foam is there is not alot of support for the track. It is really easy to compress the foam too much and that can cause operation issues. Also the type of foam used in the WS roadbed typically will have a 10-15 year life if not exposed to sunlight and a much lower life if exposed. Cork on the other hand can stay useful for 30+ years, sun or no. 

What ever your choice the most important thing here to remember is to have fun.

Massey


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

All I have right now is Bachmann EZ track and Bachmann locos and cars. I do not have a place for a permanent set up so the stuff that I have works well for me. I can assemble a layout and use it for a while and then tear it down and put all of the stuff away. 

When I create a permanent layout I will NOT use EZ track. It doesn't look realistic and the quality is only OK. I have to check connections once in a while as I loose electrical contact on sections of the layout.

It really depends on what you want to do that determines if EZ track is right for you. If you want to change layout designs often or even tear down your layout to put it away, then EZ track is a good choice. If you are creating a permanent layout I would go with something better.


----------



## jimcrow (Mar 5, 2010)

*18" radius*

I have been trying to learn about the different track types and features. Most of what I have read, make me lean toward kato unitrack. I can't handle laying flex track so I was wondering if the unitrack has 18" radius as well as their 22" radius. When I am able to, I am going straight to ho dcc and want to have double loops. I have so much more to learn before I start buying. Also was wondering which dcc steam loco's can handle the 18"? Thanks for all your info here.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Jim do a search around the forums here we have duscussed the practicality of 18" radii many times. Some engines will some wont. Check out the video section I posted a vid there about some of my steam taking an 18" curve. My largest steam handled the 18 just fine when one of my smaller onces did not. The one that could handle the 18 was a 2-8-8-2 while a 4-8-2 could not. Any engine is going to depend on the maker and how the engine is designed weather it is going to handle 18" radii or not.

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't understand why people think flextrack is so hard. It's a great product and the increase in flexibility in usage more than outweighs any slight increase in time to lay the track.


----------



## jimcrow (Mar 5, 2010)

*flextrack?*

It's not the problem of flextrack, it is the problem of being old and RA in my hands. I guess there is no room for physical problems when asking questions.:


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Jim...I agree with both you and Scott. Flextrack offers lots of freedom and flexibility, but it wouldn't be a good choice if you have RA in your hands. That Kato Unitrack might work really well for you. I don't know anything about it, but I am sure they have both 18" and 22" radii. I am not an authority on which trains will handle an 18" radius, but I am always one to advocate as big of a radius as possible. I just feel there will be less problems with a radius that is as big as you can go. Good luck!

Chad


----------



## jimcrow (Mar 5, 2010)

*Full of ? not full of knowledge *

Mr X..... just searching for info on trains, track and layouts that would fit in a very limited space. Living in a small appartment, I am interested in getting the most to fit on a 4x8 board. This forum seemed like the best place to get educated by people who have been into this hobby. Like I said, being interested in the steam era, I would like users input on what they consider some good manufacturers with this type of engines for under $300. I thought of going n scale but seems they would be to small to work with. Thanks to all the hobbyist here for all the good post. :thumbsup:


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah N would be too small.. it was small and annoying for me to work with and I am 27 and dont have RA. Are you going DCC? Unless your going big brand name MTH or Athearn just about any steam will be under $300. Adding in DCC/Sound etc pushes mid ranges up around that mark such as the proto or the spectrum.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Jim...I am no expert on steamers. I own one, an 0-6-0 Bachmann Smokey Mountain Express. I can't comment too much on which ones handle an 18" radius, but I would guess that any 0-6-0, or 2-6-0, would handle it just fine. Other guys on here are better versed in the steamer world I am sure. On a 4x8 board, you could go with a 22" radius if you want...that way you could run some longer loco's and railcars if you would ever choose. All the best!

Chad


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Steam can be picky about it's curves and which ones can make 18" depends on how it was built. Case in point. I have a Proto 2K Heritage 2-8-8-2, this thing is a large engine and it will take an 18" curve with no problems. Then bring in my SPectrum 4-8-2 and it will not take the 18", but my Spectrum 2-8-0 will handle them just fine as well. All my steam engines have 8 main drivers and one even has 2 sets and it makes it with no problem. With steam it is best to go large.

N is prolly going to be out of the question if you have RA, HO may even be a little tough. Have you looked at Atlas O? They have a really nice selection of engines and rolling stock and engines. Most manufacturers make O with 3 rails but there are a couple that make 2 rail if you want the realistic look.

Massey


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

Massey, from Jim's info on the side <<------ He is in O and swtiching to HO. I've got a steamer that just does not want to play nice as well. The front wheels jump track everytime it goes over a switch. It ran well on the EZ track, and on the 18' oval, but as soon as I tossed switches in there, the problems started.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Wicked, check the gauge of the pilot truck wheels and make sure they follow the NMRA standard, that is the main reason why they will walk over the rails on a switch. The second biggest reason is not enough down force on the wheels and adding a little weight to the truck will also help keep them from walking over the rails. One other thing I have seen is the rear truck not pushing down enough on the tracks cause the nose to be too light. IF the model has a spring on the rear truck try streaching it out and see if it helps push the nose down a little better. Look for the problems in the order I listed you will usually find the issue with the first or second sggestion.

Massey


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Massey. Will check that out and let you know. Its the Steamer from the Big 10 President's Choice set.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I dont think I know that set but you should be ok going through the steps I described

Massey


----------



## jimcrow (Mar 5, 2010)

*My mistake *

Yes massy I made my mistake of buying O scale before doing any research and considering the space I have. That is why I started on this forum, so I can learn from others and possibly getting more in a small area. Yes deboardfam, I do want to start out with dcc. From what I have read and seen on youtube, I guess I will spend more and am leaning toward the MTH steam line. Though I still appreciate any input on good products of the era I want.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Bachmann Spectrum DCC with sound are nice engines that are in that price range.. plus sound! CHUGGA CHUGGA lol. Catch them on ebay all the time go in the $150-180ish range. I specically have been lookin at the Russian Decapods. 2-10-0 but probably not good for tight radius. 

Here is a 4-6-2 without sound but DCC:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bachmann-HO...030689?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2a0d0495a1

Here is an unlettered 2-6-6-2 with sound.. $289 buy it now
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Scale-UN...581873?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5890919471

I dont know what you are specifically looking for but... just some ideas


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

If you want quality inexpensive steam that will run like a champ and take 18" radii take a look at the Bachman Spectrum 2-8-0 Consolidation engines. They come in many road names and are not too expensive on E-bay. I have 2, one is a B&O the other is a Southern. Right now one is DCC one DC (for x-mas train) and they are great perfomers in either setup. There is plenty of room inside the tender if you want to add sound and there are also several manufacturers that made sound decoders for this engine.

Massey


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*EZ track*

Hi I started with EZ track so me and my grand kids can make changes to the lay out pretty easy and they wont get board. I'm running older stuff that is die cast and heavy and it does ok. I had trouble with one of my turn outs so I filed it and made it smooth and it works ok, my small plastic steamer will some times derail on the turn out but it's light.
Tha biggist thing I hate about EZ track is that it's made in China, and not the USA.
Ron


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Massey said:


> Wicked, check the gauge of the pilot truck wheels and make sure they follow the NMRA standard, that is the main reason why they will walk over the rails on a switch. The second biggest reason is not enough down force on the wheels and adding a little weight to the truck will also help keep them from walking over the rails. One other thing I have seen is the rear truck not pushing down enough on the tracks cause the nose to be too light. IF the model has a spring on the rear truck try streaching it out and see if it helps push the nose down a little better. Look for the problems in the order I listed you will usually find the issue with the first or second sggestion.
> 
> Massey


Massey,
Sure wish I would have had all those tips a couple months ago when I was going apepoop trying to stop my Bachmann 2-6-2 from jumping track when going over a switch.
I played with that sucker for HOURS until I finally got the right combo and made it behave itself.
The correct downforce on the front truck did the job.
Bob


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

2tall said:


> ...
> Tha biggist thing I hate about EZ track is that it's made in China, and not the USA.
> Ron


the pollution involved in making these stayed in China. whats not to like?


----------



## caenid (Aug 20, 2011)

*EZ track for HO*

A few thoughts from a newbie that just got into model trains last July. I purchased HO easy track and O fast track. Thought it would be the way to go. WRONG! It is really great to use for setting up track for my disabled grandson. I use two O gauge ovals, one inside the other, and an inner HO track oval. Works great for this and he loves being able to control three trains, but I need to get a mat to cushion the O scale track as the road noise is unbearable on our hard wood floors. It will also allow me to substantially increase his "layout" size. FYI, in HO I use 22" radius or larger as the Berkshire engines derail on 18" curves.

For my layout in HO I'll switch to Atlas code 83 track. All in all, its is less expensive, offers flexibility in turnout sizes (and manual switches so the caboose crews have job security), is quieter, and is far more realistic.


----------

